# Phosphates high Big problem?



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello,

My phosphates read off the scale on my kit. I am new to plants but read eco complete was good for planted tanks. I bought some about a month ago and put it in my tank. When I bought it, I knew nothing about the contaminated batch. Two of five bags did have a milky solution. When I seen that I took all of it and rinsed it until it ran clear and set up the tank. 

I put in a few fish and had no problems. At the three week point in the set up, about 3 days ago, I started injecting co2 (pressurized) and planted the tank. I planted alot of Mexican Oak Leaf, Hygrophilia Tropic Sunset, Ludwigia repens, Wisteria, and few odd crypts and java fern. I think I planted the tank heavily but but that is subjective I guess (17 bunches in 55 gallon). 

At this point, I did my first phosphate test and seen it was high. I tested the tap water and no trace of phosphate. I did some research and discovered many threads about contaminated eco complete causing high phosphate. I did a couple of 50 percent water changes but it still reads high. 

Should I change out the eco? I really don't want to tear the tank back down. I hope the plants and water changes will deplete the phosphate to normal levels.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since it has been only 3 days ago that you planted the tank, I would give the plants some time to absorb the P04. In the mean time keep up on water changes, floating some Hornwort will also help and if needed you can always add some Phos-Guard to your filter until your P04 levels come down.

I can understand why you would not want to take out the Eco, however since you did get some contaminated Eco you may have to replace it in the future if indeed that is what is causing your high P04.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Trenac I think his setup has been up for 3 weeks as of 3 days ago. Kinda confusing but it sounds like his setup has been up for 3 weeks and 3 days. In either cause the high Po4 should start to drop unless its embedded in the eco somehow. Here is a link where they discussed the contaminated Eco

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=6757&highlight=eco

I am not sure if it will disspate in the long term. Either way if you want to make sure it wont be a prob then just replace it. Good luck!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Why bother with so many problems, simply replace it with inert substrate of any kind.

Edward


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the input. To clarify, the tank has been up for a little over 3 weeks. But it has only been planted for about 3 days. It has a very light fish load at this time with very light feedings. 

I sent Carb sea an email and they are going to send me some new eco. In the mean time, I guess I will keep changing some water every couple days and see where the phospates are at when it arrives. 

I was hoping someone out there had an idea how long the contaminated eco would leach phosphate. I really dread having to take the tank back down.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

rrguymon said:


> I was hoping someone out there had an idea how long the contaminated eco would leach phosphate. I really dread having to take the tank back down.


Hi rrguymon
Once you done with the PO4 contamination, a new problem will appear.
This substrate leaks calcium making your water hard.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

Calcium is also a mineral needed by plants to grow! If you keep up on your water changes it will be fine. Eco-complete is a wonderful substrate that is leaps and bounds better than any "inert" substrate. Stick with your W/C's crank up the CO2 and nitrates and your plants will suck down the phosphate like a kid in a candy store.


----------

